# WotC's Kim Mohan Retires; reviews of THE LOST DUTCHMAN and SEASONS; plus Why Do You DM?



## Klaus

Angie Lokotz, longtime D&D graphic designer (responsible, among other things, for Planescape), also retired.


----------



## RangerWickett

There's someone who was working at WotC ever since the TSR days? And she got to retire, rather than taking a 'perpetual Christmas vacation'? That's astounding.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Congrats to Kim and the others.  Very cool to have worked that long in D&D, and quite amazing to make it to retirement in the current WotC corporate culture.


----------



## DaveMage

RangerWickett said:


> There's someone who was working at WotC ever since the TSR days? And she got to retire, rather than taking a 'perpetual Christmas vacation'? That's astounding.




I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## (un)reason

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Congrats to Kim and the others.  Very cool to have worked that long in D&D, and quite amazing to make it to retirement in the current WotC corporate culture.




It wasn't uninterrupted. He quit in 1986 when Gary was forced out, and then rejoined a few years later when New Infinities went bankrupt. Still, it says a lot about how valued his work was that he was allowed back in, given how acrimonious the legal stuff between Gary and Lorraine got.


----------



## MissileTrajectory

Wow!  Only 5 TSR types left!


----------



## Morrus

Anyone know how many TSR staff were brought over when WotC bought the company?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

What's this about the Dungeon! board game in Dungeon magazine? Do they have it converted for D&D, or is it just an article about the game? (I've loved the game since the 1970s, and now I play the new version with my almost-six-year-old regularly.)


----------



## vonmolkew

RangerWickett said:


> There's someone who was working at WotC ever since the TSR days? And *she* got to retire, rather than taking a 'perpetual Christmas vacation'? That's astounding.




_He_....got to retire
Awesome guy....met him once at a Gen Con in Milwaukee


----------



## Morrus

vonmolkew said:


> _He_....got to retire
> Awesome guy....met him once at a Gen Con in Milwaukee




I assume he was replying to Claudio about Angie Lokotz.


----------



## vonmolkew

oh,,,i see that now...sorry


----------

